# MistKing or Humidifier



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello Experts,
I have finally started moving along with my vivarium and needed some advice. I love DIY but need some direction on whether or not a DIY humidfier would have enough pressure to support two tanks about 4-6 feet apart or should I just get the MistKing system. Either way I need to know how many nozzles for each 12 x 12 x 18 enclosure.

Thanks in advance


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

the humidifier is not gonna cut it. you need mist to water the plants and rinse all the frog waste off. i'm not sure about how many misting heads. maybe marty or someone else will chime in on that part


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd grab up a mistking and only one nozzle should be needed/viv. Two tops.

Best


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Definitely a Mist King, one of the top 5 items every dart frog fanatic should have. I'd honestly put it at #1. It will be overkill for just those two tanks, but, chances are you will expand in the future. Don't bother with humidifiers unless you like the effect, and I say that having installed them on all but 1 of my tanks.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

MistKing all the way. I agree with Glenn, one nozzle per viv will be all you need for that size.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

The MistKing is a bigger upfront investment but you will have much more flexibility and better use for the long term. Mine has been running for a little over two years and it has had zero problems. You will get your money back by not having plants or frogs die


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Two different pieces of equipment for two different uses..
Do you put Oranges in your Apple Pie?
Ideal situation have both..


Mistking to wash down and water plants and remove waste from glass
Humidifier to help with humidity and control moisture in areas where plain misting does not reach. and add cool effects to the Tank


----------



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I will place an order for a MistKing this week. So far the reviews has been great.

Right after I posted I realized I should have asked what extra parts will I most likely need? If anyone has a list (elbows, tees, etc) please let me know.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

1) You need this basic starter kit. MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd You do not need any of the options. Whether you WANT any of the options is up to you. 
2) You will need a reservoir. A cheap 5 gallon bucket is a popular choice. The bulkhead you need is already included in the kit above.
3) You will need this misting assembly for your second tank. MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd (technically, this one goes in the first tank as it has the T fitting. The kit supplied one goes in the second viv as it has the ending elbow fitting.)
4) You will need extra hose. How much you need is up to you to measure out. Get a little extra for mistakes. It's cheap at a whopping 35 cents a foot. MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd
5) You will need a 5/8" diamond glass drilling bit. eBay is a good source for a cheap one. Should be able to find one for around $6. Here is how to drill your glass. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/58594-how-drill-your-glass.html
That should be everything you need to plumb up your 2 vivs.


----------



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

I will place the order for this tonight . Thanks again for all the help you all have given so far. This helps make noobs like myself feel welcomed and not afraid to ask more questions.


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

mistking all the way even if its for only one tank its still worth it for the simple fact i don't have to worry about being around to mist my tank.

Foggers are more for effect if you ask me. Like everyone has said, misting gets water to your plants, washes the leaves, glass, gives your frogs a bath =), etc. If you are only going to have one method for humidity then go mister, if you can have humidity and show, get a mister and a fogger. If i had a mister and fogger i would probably lower the amount of misting per day i did and use the fogger for more of humidity and the mister to water my plants and stuff.

You won't be disappointed with a mistking, but honestly if you think you'll have a few tanks going get the ultimate package, the zip drip valve is worth it and not to mention you get 3 nozzles, more tubing, and several other things you may not think you'll need but at some point you probably will


----------



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

J Teezy and all I have placed my order and by the sounds of it will not be disappointed. 

Pumilo,
Thanks for the list of items it made ordering a breeze.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

You will be very happy you did


----------



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

Tuesday end of day I will be part of the MistKing club. I received my tracking information and it's in transit.


----------

